# [DVDR] Problemas para copiar DVD (Abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos,

No se por donde empezar la verdad...

El caso es que este verano me instalé Gentoo y ahora es mi sistema operativo por defecto (algunos me sufristeis en el foro  :Smile: )... el caso es que en su día creo que probé la grabadora, me dio un error pero el caso es que como el cd funcionaba no le di importancia...

El caso es que hoy me he puesto a grabar pelis a CD/DVD... con el primer CD me dio un error... los ficheros están pero al intentar leerlos no funcionan... he intentado con varias pelis y varios CD... al final se me ha quedado tostado intentando determinar la velocidad o no se que...

Uso Brasero, pero también he probado el xfburn (el nero no va, el k3b es para kde y no lo tengo instalado, y el baker es para gnome y tampoco lo tengo instalado)

El caso es que he reiniciado la partición con Ubuntu 8.04 y ha funcionado sin problemas (para descartar problemas de hardware)

El caso es que lee perfectamente (o al menos reproduce pelis sin problemas, y puedo copiar archivos desde el DVD al Pc sin problemas, he hecho una prueba con un fichero de 1 GB).

¿puede que me falte algún paquete por instalar?

Os pego las salidas del lspci y el lshal...

un saludo a todos y gracias por contestar.

SALIDA lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Graphics Port 0)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 3)

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

04:0a.0 RAID bus controller: HighPoint Technologies, Inc. HPT302/302N (rev 02)

Salida de lshal

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_K1A6AV60855'

  block.device = '/dev/hdb'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.major = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  block.minor = 64  (0x40)  (int)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_K1A6AV60855'  (string)

  info.addons = {'hald-addon-storage'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block', 'storage.cdrom'} (string list)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.Removable'} (string list)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1002_438c_ide_0_1'  (string)

  info.product = 'HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_K1A6AV60855'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/hdb'  (string)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_argnames = {'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-eject', 'hal-storage-closetray'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_names = {'Eject', 'CloseTray'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage.method_signatures = {'as', 'as'} (string list)

  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'ide'  (string)

  storage.cdrom.bd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.bdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.bdre = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvd = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrdl = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrwdl = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdram = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mo = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mrw_w = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.read_speed = 22160  (0x5690)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.support_media_changed = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.support_multisession = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.write_speed = 22160  (0x5690)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.write_speeds = {'22160', '22159', '16620', '16619', '11080', '11079', '5540'} (string list)

  storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'  (string)

  storage.firmware_version = 'VL01'  (string)

  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)

  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.model = 'HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L'  (string)

  storage.no_partitions_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  storage.partitioning_scheme = ''  (string)

  storage.removable = true  (bool)

  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)

  storage.removable.media_size = 4244799488  (0xfd028000)  (uint64)

  storage.removable.support_async_notification = false  (bool)

  storage.requires_eject = true  (bool)

  storage.serial = 'K1A6AV60855'  (string)

  storage.size = 0  (0x0)  (uint64)

  storage.vendor = ''  (string)

----------

## pcmaster

Yo uso k3b y no tengo instalado kde.

Mira a ver si puedes grabar como root. Si es así, sería problema de permisos en el dispositivo de la grabadora.

Recuerda también que para lectura se accede a través del dispositivo /dev/sr0 (o sr1, sr2, etc) y para grabar a través de /dev/sg0, (o sg1, sg2, etc)

----------

## will198

No creo que sea problema de permisos, porque como usuario me funciona... el problema es que suele quedarse colgado o cuando hace el chequeo me devuelve un error...

Tengo la sensación de que podría ser un problema del driver... que haya errores de comunicación de algúntipo... pero no se como podría hacer un test para saber estas cosas...

Lo que me tiene loco es que se comporta como si funcionase (reconoce el dispositovo... lee, escribe/o lo intenta..., pero esto último no lo hace bien) pero no es así, y descarto problema de hardware porque en otros sistemas (Ubuntu 8.04) funciona...

¿Alguna idea? la que sea, no se por donde empezar...

Gracias por responder y un saludo

----------

## Txema

Lo primero sería probar a grabar algo sencillo, pero directamente desde la línea de comandos, con el paquete que use brasero, cdrecord o el que sea, para ir descartando sospechosos  :Wink: 

También puedes revisar los logs (/var/log/messages o syslog) por si está grabando algún error de I/O

Saludos.

----------

